# One way ticket on E3 visa



## maindoor (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,

Just got my E3 visa, Is it true that I may encounter issues with the DBP
at the port of entry with a one way ticket ? Far out to book a ticket
two years in advance.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

most people get return ticket because they are cheaper than on
e way ..and throw away the return ...check the flight prices


----------



## maindoor (Apr 4, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> most people get return ticket because they are cheaper than on
> e way ..and throw away the return ...check the flight prices


The one way ticket is not a problem. The only problem or question I have
is will I face any issues at the port of entry if I have a one-way ticket for me
and my wife ?

Thanks.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Every entry I've made to the US in the last few years has been on a one way ticket. No immigration officer has questioned it.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You can easily address your concern by buying a fully refundable one-way ticket from the U.S. to Australia.


----------

